
Scientists on brink of curing blindness after patient has eyesight restored - akbarnama
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1114039/blindness-cure-eyesight-problems-doctor-retinitis-pigmentosa
======
masonic
Clickbaity title doesn't mention that the treatment is specific to retinitis
pigmentosa.

